# Acrylic Soap Molds



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Double post- I am not happy with my wood/ silicone lined mold and wanted to see if anyone uses acrylic molds. What do you like/ not like about them? Anyone buy from this source? http://www.soap-making-resource.com/acrylic-soap-molds.html

Thanks for any replies


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought it looked great. I watched the video and thought how much easier that would be than forever lining my wooden mold that I'm currently using. But, I have to say, he lost me completely when he said to heat up the soap before unmolding. I don't see myself getting the oven going every time I want to unmold soap, even if only to 170º. And, there's no way I would have room for the mold in my freezer, his other tip for unmolding. If you can live with that, I thought it looked good, but obviously have no real-life experience with it.

I'd love to hear other's responses, too. HTH.
Elizabeth


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I just used my Soaphutch molds for the first time yesterday and they were great! The guy is local to me and the price is really good. I think they are acrylic too but they come apart for easy unmolding.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the info! 

ETA- Which did you get- the HDPE or the Plexiglass?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

HDPE


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Is HDPE the same material the Kelsei molds are made of? My soap sticks badly in those.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, it looks the same. I can't tell from the pics how the Kelsie molds come apart. With the Soaphutch you take the bottom off (it has a silicone liner) and then peel the sides off. I've done 3 batches and have unmolded all pretty early before 12 hours. I'll be unmolding one this morning at 18 hours. Maybe that will make a difference.


----------

